
Ask HN: When will we actually see a battery breakthrough? - skdotdan
Year after year we read that some scientists have find a new battery technology that would improve the current ones by at least one order of magnitude, but still this field is far from having an equivalent to the Moore&#x27;s law.<p>What&#x27;s the current state of the art? Which approaches seem more promising? Will the next battery technology be a propietary one?<p>How could I, as non-expert, get into this topic (like, say, at least knowing and kind of understanding what is being research)?<p>Thank you very much.
======
eip
The current state of the art is permanent batteries. The tech has been in use
in black ops for at least two decades. I doubt it will be allowed to be
commercialized for at least another two decades. Probably not even in our
lifetimes. It would be too disruptive to the world slavery system.

